# Interesting Organic Farm and Garden Supply Website



## Rdrose (Nov 23, 2007)

Thought I'd share this website for Peaceful Valley Farm and Garden Supply.  I was cleaning out my fertilizer cabinet and ran across an older (2005) catalog from them, so I checked their website and thought some of you might find it of interest.

I have ordered products (veggie gardening not MJ) from them in the past and always found their service to be excellent.  
http://www.groworganic.com/default.html

Thought this little 'rooter pot' was a cool little tool to help take clones from our favorite plants...

http://www.groworganic.com/item_GP150_Rooter_Pot__Baby.html

I guess I'm kind of a sucker for little gadgets like this...


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 23, 2007)

lol


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Nov 26, 2007)

Just another suggestion is Worms Way.com .. I haven't found many other retailers out there that is as reliable, cheap, and has the most choices as them.. others are HTG supply.com and Planet Natural.com


----------

